# Unburst



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how to Create an Unburst finish?  Not a Sunburst


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

What do you mean by unburst, I've never heard of it before?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Isn't an "unburst" just a very faded sunburst? Like what many late 50's Les Paul's look like that are faded and look yellow with maybe some remnant of a sunburst? Basically a yellowy-amber base coat, and maybe a slightly brown/reddish tint around the perimeter. But mainly a pretty uniform amber/yellow tint.

AJC


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks aj thats exactly what I ment.  The Les Paul I am making is gonna have an unburst but I wasn't sure how to make it. haha


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I would do it like this (based on quite a bit of finishing experience)...

Bye some NGR stain (assuming you are using a solvent based finish), get yellow and either a medium brown or reddish brown, etc.

Spray a light coat of yellow on the bare wood. After sealing a few coats, I then mix some of the NGR (which is an alcohol based dye stain) into the finish and start spraying the tinted coats. You can mix in some of the brown or red/brown into the yellow to give an amber or orangy tint. Experiment on some scrap before committing to the guitar top.

After you have achieved your desired color, then continue with the clear coats.

You can also do the same with water based finishes however the analine dyes are dissolved into water I think, instead of alcohol - not 100% sure as I use strictly solvent based finishes like lacquer and urethanes.

AJC


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You mean like the Peter Green / Gary Moore '59 LP?


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

AJ your my hero  Yeah thats what I mean Robert


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> AJ your my hero  Yeah thats what I mean Robert


Now I understand why you want it, it's classic and unique all at the same time.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks so beautiful I can't wait to see that on my Les Paul


----------

